# I got this email from T-Shirt forum --- is it legit



## sharnay (Mar 5, 2007)

Dear sharnay,

Your password has been reset by an administrator. Your new details are as follows:

Username: sharnay
Password: 

To change your password, please visit this page: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/profile.php?do=editpassword

If you suspect this email is a scam, you can confirm the legitimacy of this email by manually navigate to the forum URL yourself and use your new password to log in.

All the best,
T-Shirt Forums


T-Shirt Forums, a part of VerticalScope Inc.
111 Peter Street, Suite 700
Toronto, Ontario, Canada
M5V 2H1


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Didn't you have to use the password in the email to log in? 

Yes, it's legit.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

It's legit. I just did it.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

It was legit for me too.


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought it might be spam,but it worked.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Well I stay logged in as I cant remember a password I made up 6/7 years ago. Now I have to go through a pile of BS to log on here as I cant remember my password & I need it to reset a new one. Bye Bye TSF !!!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

iainlondon said:


> Well I stay logged in as I cant remember a password I made up 6/7 years ago. Now I have to go through a pile of BS to log on here as I cant remember my password & I need it to reset a new one. Bye Bye TSF !!!


It's easy. Copy the password they emailed you and paste it as your password to log in. If you have a new email address, request a new password.


----------



## junior1dad6888 (Oct 9, 2012)

I logged in using the password in the email and went to change the pw page and it won't let me change the pw. Don't have time to screw with something stupid like this. Guess I will keep using the bogus long pw they supplied it seems to work as of now. Anybody else have that issue? The save changes bar never lights up when I try to complete the page????


----------



## whelk (Sep 21, 2015)

iainlondon said:


> Well I stay logged in as I cant remember a password I made up 6/7 years ago. Now I have to go through a pile of BS to log on here as I cant remember my password & I need it to reset a new one. Bye Bye TSF !!!


I was about to say "meh, that's a bit extreme. Just change your password to a new one". I read this thread before I attempted to change my own password.

The password requirements are plain daft. Must contain upper-case, must contain lower-case, must be at least ten characters, must contain numbers, must contain symbols.... sweet Jesus! I can get into my online banking with less fuss. With all due respect this is just a forum. In the eventuality that an account does get hacked the mods would be able to resolve it.

I will never, ever remember the password I just set. Not in a million years.... actually I'll have forgotten it in by the time I'm done posting this. I'm not going to say "bye bye TSF" over it, but I can see that having to continuously reset my password is going to get very old, very quickly.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I never got an email, just wouldn't let me log in, even after numerous trys, but then, all of a sudden it let me, log in


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> I never got an email, just wouldn't let me log in, even after numerous trys, but then, all of a sudden it let me, log in


What do you after numerous tries? Did you send us an email or use the forgot password function? 

Lee


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No I just kept trying to log in and it finally let me in, all normal now


----------



## whelk (Sep 21, 2015)

Just taken me four attempts to log in on another PC, as I couldn't remember the password I'd set just a couple of hours ago.

Come on guys, at LEAST drop the requirement to have symbols in a password!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

whelk said:


> Must contain upper-case, must contain lower-case, must be at least ten characters, must contain numbers, must contain symbols....


I bet even Guccifer has trouble getting in here...


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

It took me awhile but I logged in online and it looks like the site was compromised back in Feb. 

http://www.verticalscope.com/about-us/notice-of-data-breach.html

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lalove (Aug 16, 2007)

To confirm whether it was legit or not I just asked them to change my
password. I got the email too and wasn't sure i should trust it


----------



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

WHY?
Nothing else to do except tick everyone off?


----------

